# Hold my beer and watch this!



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 25, 2016)

Note to self:

Tannerite + gun + lawn mower = Missing leg?

MERICA!


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 25, 2016)

Tannerite makes a BIG BOOM, and you need to keep your distance when making it go boom.

IIRC some guys demolished a an old barn using 160 of Tannerite (you can see it by watching the whole video link).

Some products have warning labels for a reason, he was 40 feet away instead of 100 feet away.

Semi Sorry he lost his leg, but he gets no sympathy from me.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 25, 2016)

Dumb ass...


----------



## AWP (Mar 25, 2016)

Confucius say "man who lose leg to exploding lawnmower lives on the cutting edge."


----------



## Gunz (Mar 25, 2016)

TannerWRONG


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 25, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Confucius say "man who lose leg to exploding lawnmower lives on the cutting edge."



LOL


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 25, 2016)

I think he needs some shooting lessons and more time on paper.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 25, 2016)

Darwin much....

M.


----------



## Mindbender (Mar 25, 2016)

Muppet said:


> Darwin much....
> 
> M.



Nope. He lived with testicles intact.


----------



## Mindbender (Mar 25, 2016)

Dude earned the peg leg when he shot the tannerite from 40'.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 25, 2016)

Dumb fucker.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 26, 2016)

Serves him right.....stupid is, stupid doesn't hold onto legs.


----------



## CDG (Mar 26, 2016)

I heard he consulted an attorney about litigation, but the attorney told him he didn't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 26, 2016)

There isn't much that can be said about him that he hasn't already proven by his actions!


----------



## 8654Maine (Mar 26, 2016)

If he decides to become transgendered, Ilene would be a great name.

If (s)he was Asian, then Irene.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 26, 2016)

He's going to play an Elf in the next Peter Jackson movie: Legoless. The movie is called Lord Of The Retards


----------



## Ares (Mar 26, 2016)

"Play stupid games, win stupid prizes." -Various Shadowspear members.


----------

